# [boot] ma gentoo ne démarre plus [resolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Suite à une coupure de courant alors que mon PC était en marche je ne peux plus démarrer ma gentoo.

Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?

Le bios se lance et passe la main à GRUB !

Là pas d'image juste une liste de choix :

F1 linux

F2 linux

F3 je sais plus

F4 windows je crois

Ce qui est cohérent avec mes différents choix de boot habituel au démarrage de Grub

Appuyer sur F1 ou F2 ou encore F3 ne résous pas le problème et n'a aucun effet puisque la gentoo ne démarre pas et que ce menu reste affiché à l'écran.

Mieux encore appuyer sur F4 ne lance même pas windows XP... un message me dit qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une partition vfat.

Ce PC possède 2 disques IDE

hda (samsung 10Go) héberge XP et le MBR

hdb (Hitachi 80 Go) ma partion /boot ainsi que la racine et mes données.

J'ai pu démarrer un livecd fedora 10 sur cette machine ce qui porte à croire que le soucis ne vient que des disques.

Sous cette session live j'ai pu monter les disques hda et hdb et les parcourir.

Je n'ai pas fait d'update de mon système depuis au moins 3 semaines et il n'y avait rien de particulier en cours juste avant la coupure de courant (si toutefois celle-ci a quelque chose à voir là dedans).

A votre avis d'où vient mon problème ?Last edited by BENJI on Fri Jan 09, 2009 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Un clavier USB ?

Vérifier dans le BIOS s'il est toujours activé au démarrage

----------

## BENJI

Non je n'ai pas de clavier USB. Non ma machine je l'ai depuis 2003 et quand je l'ai acheté j'ai pris que du matos qui allait bientôt devenir obsolète.

J'ai donc un bon vieux celeron 1,3 Ghz et de la bonne sdram donc un clavier USB... à l'époque c'était à peine envisageable sous linux !

Je pense que le problème ne viens pas de là un CTRl+Atl+Suppr redémarre la machine.

Non ce n'est pas un problème de clavier.

Je suis presque certain que c'est un problème de disque mais je ne sais pas à quel niveau !

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Fait un checkdisk avec le livecd sans monter le disque

```
fsck  /dev/hdb
```

Chroot ( tu vérifie ainsi que tu entrer ds ton environment ...) et fais une reinstall de grub:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap1

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

http://www.linux-france.org/article/sys/chargeurs/ix86/grub/grub-manual-fr.html

Ton menu de grub me semble étrange ... et tu n'as pas l'air de le maitriser.

----------

## titoucha

Au démarrage de grub quand tu as le choix de lancement, appuie sur "e" pour éditer le menu pour voir ce que grub à dans le ventre.

----------

## ghoti

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Ton menu de grub me semble étrange ... et tu n'as pas l'air de le maitriser.

 

+1

Mais s'agit-il bien de grub ? 

Associer les touches Fx aux entrées de menu, c'est étrange.

Sans parler des entrées de menu assez peu explicites ...

----------

## Bapt

tu sembles avoir joué avec freebsd

ceci est le boot manager de freebsd, il te suffit de réinstaller ton grub et ça ira mieux.

----------

## BENJI

J'ai joué avec freebsd mais ça fait bien longtemps (2006 je dirais !)

J'ai essayé d'appuyer sur <e> mais ça ne faisait rien.

J'ai donc rebooté sur le live cd fedora mais là impossible de faire un fsck hdb n'existe pas mes disques sont vus en sda et sdb pourtant ce sont bien des disques IDE et pas scsi !

Je me suis dis mais qu'est-ce qu'on encore voulu faire c'est XDRGSTSHDO de fedora j'ai donc pris un autre livecd que j'avais sous le coude GOS (bon c'est peut-être pas beaucoup mieux mais enfin c'est basé sur ubuntu dnc debian).

Eh bien avec GOs c'est pareille ! Donc je comprends vraiment plus rien :

```
gos@gos:~$ fsck /dev/hdb

fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)

e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)

fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdb

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
```

```
gos@gos:~$ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 10.2 GB, 10205282304 bytes

8 heads, 63 sectors/track, 39548 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 504 * 512 = 258048 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0cc20cc1

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1       39525     9960268+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

Disk /dev/sdb: 82.3 GB, 82348277760 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 10011 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x8f8001b0

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1           7       56196   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2   *           8        1832    14659312+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb3            1833        1863      249007+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb4            1864       10011    65448810    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
```

```

gos@gos:~$ mount

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)

varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)

varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)

devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/gos/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=gos)

```

Avec le livecd fedora automatiquement mais disque ce sont montés et j'ai pu lire ce qu'il y avait dessus.

Si je dois reinstaller grub l'un de vous peut-il me dire comment faire pas à pas le chroot. Je pense que dans les liens que vous m'avez fait suivre je n'ai pas besoin de toutes les étapes.

C'est juste pour pas me rajouter un pb suplémentaire en faisant une fausse manipulation.

merci d'avance je vais télécharger une image iso d'une gentoo minimale... si ça existe encore ;.)

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pas de souci pour les "sda", c'est que Fedora utilise les derniers pilotes ATAPI, qui ont enfin fusionné avec SCSI (car ATAPI, c'est un peu du SCSI sur IDE).

Donc tu montes la partition sdaX ou sdbY qui contient "/" (mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/gentoo), puis tu y montes /dev (mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev) et proc (mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc). Puis tu chrootes (chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash) et tu lances grub (root (hdX,Y) / setup(hd0) ) :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

J'ai booté sur le live cd gOs.

Monté mes partitions pour faire le chroot et j'ai réinstallé grub.

J'ai rebooté mais j'ai toujours le même boot au démarrage

F1 linux

F2 linux

F3 ??

F4 windows

Et c'est exactement comme ça que c'est écrit !

Vous comprenez ce qu'il se passe ?

Je précise que je n'ai pas eu un seul message d'erreur lors du chroot et de l'install de grub.

Se peut-il que mon MBR soit mort ?

----------

## titoucha

As-tu plusieurs disques?

Si c'est le cas regarde dans ton bios que tu démarre bien sur le bon disque.

Il se peut que tu démarre sur le disque 2 et quand tu modifie ton MBR c'est celui du disque 1.

----------

## BENJI

oui j'ai plusieurs disques.

J'ai effectivement pas vérifier si dans la séquence de boot c'était le bon disque m'enfin jusqu'à présent ça marchait très bien. La coupure de courant aurait pu modifier ce paramètre du bios ?

Je tente le coup ce soir en rentrant chez moi mais au cas où ce ne serait pas ça, quelqu'un a t-il une autre idée ?

----------

## titoucha

Oui une coupure de courant peut modifier certains paramètre du bios ou celui-ci revient aux paramètre d'usine.

----------

## BENJI

ok je vais regarder ça.

Mais est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas être autre chose ?

Mon MBR pourrait être altéré et ne plus être lisible par exemple ?

Je me demande si je ne vais pas prendre mon deuxième disque le mettre à la place du premier et réinstaller grub ?

Conséquence, je ne pourrais plus lancer mon XP (tant mieux ; le divorce sera enfin prononcé !)

A quoi faut-il faire attention pour cette manipulation ?

----------

## BENJI

Les paramètres de détection des disques dans le bios était en manuel au lieu d'être en automatique.

Ma gentoo a redémarré.

C'était donc vraiment très bête comme problème.

Merci pour l'aide !

----------

